# Tori Amos



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

She was trained classically. She even has a disc on DG. And her albums are wonderful, poetic, political, feminist, and just plain brilliant.

Any other fans?


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I liked her first couple of albums. 
The problem is she reminds me too much of Kate Bush - and then I want to listen to Kate and realise how much better, more innovative, more satisfying I find Kate's music.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

One of my favourites, even though I find the quality of her output wildly uneven. That said, three of her albums would make my all-time top 15 pop/rock albums (Little earthquakes, Scarlet's walk, Unrepentant Geraldines).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> One of my favourites, even though I find the quality of her output wildly uneven. That said, three of her albums would make my all-time top 15 pop/rock albums (Little earthquakes, Scarlet's walk, Unrepentant Geraldines).


I heard only one album through and it's Under the Pink and I really got into it.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> I liked her first couple of albums.
> The problem is she reminds me too much of Kate Bush.


You beat me to this comparison. It brings back to memory those "Kate Bush vs. Tori Amos" threads that sparked flame wars over other, less civilized music forums.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool okay now that we have the Kate Bush comparison out of the way, possibly we can address Amos' music on her own terms?


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Well, I think her "Boys For Pele" was the album that really showed me that she had some unique musical ideas, and broke away from the giant shadow of you know who. It is, imho, a more sparse production than her earlier albums, and showcased her skill on the Bösendorfer to good effect. At the time, and here my memory shows its age as I am not sure about this, it was said that it was somewhat of a departure, musically, for her.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Gold Dust is Amos' available on Deutsche Gramaphon and was curious to see if anyone knew more about her forays into classical music?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2015)

Can't stand her.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

albertfallickwang said:


> Gold Dust is Amos' available on Deutsche Gramaphon and was curious to see if anyone knew more about her forays into classical music?


Night of hunters. Recommended, if not her very best.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The extrovert vitality, rawness and virtuosity of the live album 'To Venus and Back' will probably come as a surprise to those only accustomed to her studio productions. It's one of my absolute favourite rock albums. Highly recommended.


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Before she became a "cornflake girl." Oy!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Night of Hunters is my favourite because the music is so damn good. Songs based on classical tunes and played with a first rate chamber ensemble.

I like the first four Tori albums but lyrically I find them hard to relate to.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Alexander said:


> Night of Hunters is my favourite because the music is so damn good. Songs based on classical tunes and played with a first rate chamber ensemble.
> 
> I like the first four Tori albums but lyrically I find them hard to relate to.


I need to check out Night of Hunters then. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

^^^^^ I forgot all about Night of Hunters. Listened to it several times on Spotify when it came out. It is a very good album.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cool beans, I promise to explore Tori's works more when I return back to normal listening patterns in May.  Thanks folks .


----------



## xample (Mar 8, 2015)

i listened to her music and it was good.. i like some but some aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

xample said:


> i listened to her music and it was good.. i like some but some aren't my cup of tea.


I understand because of the variety of approaches that Tori takes with her experimental style then it can be a hit or miss affair. I only heard Little Earthquakes and Under the Pink so far.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

Personally I have only listened to Little Earthquakes and I loved it. Winter and Happy Phantom are great songs!
I intend to listen to the rest, any advice on which album(s) should follow?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Pantheon said:


> Personally I have only listened to Little Earthquakes and I loved it. Winter and Happy Phantom are great songs!
> I intend to listen to the rest, any advice on which album(s) should follow?


Do Under the Pink next... it's my first masterpiece that I really enjoyed of hers.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Pantheon said:


> Personally I have only listened to Little Earthquakes and I loved it. Winter and Happy Phantom are great songs!
> I intend to listen to the rest, any advice on which album(s) should follow?


Scarlets walk.Then Unrepentant geraldines.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> Scarlets walk.Then Unrepentant geraldines.


I haven't heard those albums yet but I have plans to delve into those whenever I get a chance.


----------

